# HP Probook 8470p reboots on wake after upgrade 11.2-->12



## romanaOne (Jan 14, 2019)

Suspend to ram (`acpiconf -s 3` ) was working perfectly in 11.2. This laptop has i5 processor with only Intel HD3000 video, no dedicated gpu.  graphics/drm-kmod is installed and i915kms loads from /etc/rc.conf.

It appears to go to sleep normally, but pressing the power button now causes a reboot.  (In 11.2, the power button was the only way to wake. Mouse, keyboard, and trackpad do not cause wake up.) I think suspend/resume worked without any special configuration in 11.2, so I have not modifiied any scripts or video-related sysctls.
This is an experimental system I am using to try out GELI disk encryption. That means I can't use boot environments so no quick, easy revert to 11.2.


----------



## Vull (Jan 21, 2019)

Are you still using KDE? There is a setting: (System Settings > Power Management > Energy Saving > Button events handling) which, if selected, can cause the system to reboot whenever the power button is pressed. The plasma5-powerdevil port was upgraded on Jan. 9 and it might have inadvertently changed this setting when you did your upgrade. Sorry I missed your post a week ago but I didn't see it 'til now. Hoping that you've already resolved this issue, but if not, you might want to take a look at that setting.


----------

